# Panasonic TV IR Remote Controls TS4K



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I discovered this by accident today: the IR remote from my old Panasonic TV controls the TS4K that's attached to it. I've tested it with multiple apps; the dedicated play/pause and most of the other buttons work as designed. Of course it's an IR remote so it needs line of sight to the TV, but kind of a cool bonus.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

